# Bought my first vape today



## newbie15 (16/11/15)

Had an awesome experience at fire vape today . Its a shop in vanderbeijl . Ijust2 eleaf for a start . Awesome to have a community of people that is very helpful and kind !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/15)

The iJust2 is an amazing bit of kit, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (16/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Had an awesome experience at fire vape today . Its a shop in vanderbeijl . Ijust2 eleaf for a start . Awesome to have a community of people that is very helpful and kind !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Great kit you have got first of many trust me  .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## newbie15 (16/11/15)

Think im just vaping to much hahacoz im enjoying it so much .. my first bottle of flav is almost half .. and i got it at 12 today but its still a learning curve 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (16/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Had an awesome experience at fire vape today . Its a shop in vanderbeijl . Ijust2 eleaf for a start . Awesome to have a community of people that is very helpful and kind !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


luck w/ that


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

I got straw dogs with the vape its from the e_liquid projects .. dont know if you heard of it . One small question... how much does liquid cost .. i paid 160 for a 30ml .. is that a good price ? And i almost fill up 3times a day .. am i vaping to much?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

@newbie15 R160 for 30ml is not bat at all! what is your nicotine content?

I hope you win the Lotto! I've learned VERY QUICKLY that vaping costs a lot of money coz you find yourself continuously want to upgrade! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> I got straw dogs with the vape its from the e_liquid projects .. dont know if you heard of it . One small question... how much does liquid cost .. i paid 160 for a 30ml .. is that a good price ? And i almost fill up 3times a day .. am i vaping to much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


LOL @newbie15 
I had the same problem a month ago (more or less) when i went off stinkies..
I sucked my tank dry (5ml) twice a day..so that was like 10ml @ 12mg Nic a day.

Now a month later i am down to 6mg and a 5ml tank lasts me a day and a half..
But the RDA now, that's a different story...now the cloud chasing and the nice flavors are creeping up on me...Good luck.


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

Hahaha thought its going to bee cheeper that the sticks .. im not to sure about the nicotine .. it doesnot say on the bottle but i asked the guy for something that doesnt have allot of nicotine in it . But its a boss flav

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

Haha thanks kylo .. but i enjoy the clouds. . Coz i love hookha aswell soo ill just start pacing my self i guess hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Eh, it will get a lot cheaper as you dependency on nic comes down.
I am not a major fan of massive amounts of hardware, so i have two tank units and a dripper purely to test my own made juices after steeping...
Thats not alot, but your innitial 'startup' will cost you a bit of bucks..
Especially if you start buying a lot of gear..

The juice thing, now that could become a lot if you start liking intl premium juices as they are quite pricey around here and i am not willing to pay over 300 bucks for a premium imported juice so i support locally made..just as good and some even better..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> Eh, it will get a lot cheaper as you dependency on nic comes down.
> I am not a major fan of massive amounts of hardware, so i have two tank units and a dripper purely to test my own made juices after steeping...
> Thats not alot, but your innitial 'startup' will cost you a bit of bucks..
> Especially if you start buying a lot of gear..
> ...


Atleast i got a nice bargain on my first vape .. now ill spoil myself next year with some gear .. i only tasted one flav now but i like to support the local shops . Im keen to try out allot more flavours. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

Vaping "CAN BE" cheaper than stinkies, if it is a means to an end.
i.e. using vaping just to stop stinkies.
If you become (Like us all) an enthusiast...it can cost a bit. 

And we all went heavy in the start because it is new and exciting.
(Think about when you get a new phone....for 2weeks you don't put it down)

I'm 100% a dripper man and haven't touched a tank for easily 3months or longer now,
but at the same time; Some days I go 4-8hours without any vaping at all.
I have always purchased all my liquids and it does indeed dent the pocket.
However; Come December I have a HUGE order of DIY juice that I have been carefully planning and deciding upon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (17/11/15)

Trust me initially it feels like it hits the pocket hard - remember the startups are more expensive but I have already noticed that my weekly budget lasts almost 2 weeks where I barely made it a week when onthe stinkies. My rule of thumb for next month is R600 worth of local juices and aka just over what you would pay for a carton and it is still cheaper than my stinky habit. @R30 a day x 7 = R210 a week (and more if I went out) I can see the saving- yes it might only be about R200 - R300 a month, but I will take that and actually upgrade my hospital plan to a medical plan! For me that is a huge win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Hahaha thought its going to bee cheeper that the sticks .. im not to sure about the nicotine .. it doesnot say on the bottle but i asked the guy for something that doesnt have allot of nicotine in it . But its a boss flav
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Check just under the name of the juice for your nic concentration. In this case my Cowboy's Apple Pie is 12mg...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

Ooooooh oky thank you so much .. mine is 6mg

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Check just under the name of the juice for your nic concentration. In this case my Cowboy's Apple Pie is 12mg...
> 
> View attachment 39372


If i can ask a stupid question. . If the nic consentrat is more .. does it give more of a burn?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (17/11/15)

For me it does, I started on 6mg and now am on 3 or less and that is in less than a month. I also cannt touch a stinky anymore at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (17/11/15)

I would suggest to push up your nic. content so that you can force yourself to vape less a day, say 5-6ml......easier said than done...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

when i first started out i used to vape 18mg , i now vape 6mg anything higher and i pull a instant silver


----------



## Andre (17/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> If i can ask a stupid question. . If the nic consentrat is more .. does it give more of a burn?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It gives more of a throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout (17/11/15)

I Vape regular at 18 (1.8 ohms )
And .5 at 6mgs even 3) feels the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (18/11/15)

Welcome to the world of vaping brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eddio (18/11/15)

That iJust 2 tank is fantastic, I use it on my Kangertech mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Atleast i got a nice bargain on my first vape .. now ill spoil myself next year with some gear .. i only tasted one flav now but i like to support the local shops . Im keen to try out allot more flavours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


you are just starting out so check out every juice site on line for good buys and coupons.Good buys are out there and many local shops offer specials and most will let you try as many juices as you want.Vapeing can be economical and I think it's much cheaper than smoking.(Iwas paying almost $10.00 a pack) As you gain experience and with the help of forum members you'll be up to speed soon.Luck to ya'. P.S. once you find your taste you might check out D.I.Y., I love to make juice and it is cheap,cheap as the birds say.


----------

